# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Motorola GP-300

## sv1iyb

Γεια σας αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι.
Έπεσαν στα χέρια μου κάτι φορητοί πομποδέκτες Motorola GP-300 16 καναλιών και θα ήθελα να αλλάξω τις συχνότητες τους σε κάποιες άλλες.
Έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα για το πως αλλάζουν?
Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα πολλά σχέδια και προγράμματα και έφτασα μάλιστα στο σημείο να πάρω από το ebay και κάποιο προγραμματιστή
Παραθέτω το Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-in-1-Progr...item20f7b4c52d

Παρ' όλες τις προσπάθειες όμως δεν κατέστη δυνατόν η επικοινωνία μεταξύ πομποδέκτη και PC.
Μέχρι και Laptop άλλαξα για να έχει αυθεντική RS232 πού ζήταγε, διότι στο δικό μου PC επειδή δεν είχε RS232 έβαζα αντάπτορα  από USB σε RS232.
Και πάλι τίποτα!!!
Σημειωτέον ότι δεν ξέρω να προγραμματίσω από DOS γι' αυτό θα ήθελα κάποιο πρόγραμμα για Windows 7 ή XP.
Επίσης όποτε προσπαθούσε επικοινωνία ο προγραμματιστής με το PC, μού έβγαζε και αυτό το μήνυμα:
Παραθέτω φωτό.
Παρακαλώ πολύ, αν κάποιος έχει τεχνικές γνώσεις και μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.
sv1iyb

----------


## manolo

Έχω το service manual αν σε ενδιαφέρει. Στείλε το email σου να σου το στείλω.

----------


## east electronics

Μπορω να σου συστησω καποιον που εχει ολα τα προγραματα πλην ομως θα το κανει επιπληρωμη μικρη πιθανον αλλα κατι θα πληρωσεις

----------


## sv1iyb

Χίλια συγγνώμη πού καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω, αλλά ήμουν εκτός Αθηνών και χωρίς Internet.
Φίλε manolo το e-mail μου είναι:
sv1iyb@gmail.com
Και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

Αγαπητέ east electronics, εάν ήταν κάποια άλλη εποχή δεν θα το συζήταγα καθόλου αλλά...... αυτήν την στιγμή είμαι άνεργος με επίπεδο χρημάτων πολύ χαμηλό, οπότε δυστυχώς εκ των πραγμάτων όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ την προσφορά σου έστω και με πολύ λίγα χρήματα!!!
Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ και σένα πάρα πολύ.
Με εκτίμηση

Βαγγέλης Ψύχος
sv1iyb

----------


## manolo

Βαγγέλη καλησπέρα
σου το έστειλα. Check your mail :Rolleyes:

----------


## sv1iyb

Manolo το πήρα!
 Sorry για την καθηστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά έλειπα εκτος Αθηνών και γύρισα σήμερα.
Ειναι πολύ αναλυτικό, ελπίζω να βρώ άκρη.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!!!

----------

